# Many timers randomly stopping?



## JWinslow23 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've recently started cubing again, so this means I broke out qqtimer for my solves. But for some reason, whenever I start the timer with the spacebar, it ends after no more than 5 seconds on its own. cstimer and others have done the exact same thing. I'm not sure what could be wrong with my keyboard itself, because I've never noticed a problem before now, but I'm almost sure it's a keyboard or computer issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## JimCube (Jun 29, 2016)

That's odd. Maybe you have to many solves recorded. Try resseting it, and also restart your computer for good measure.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jun 29, 2016)

JimCube said:


> That's odd. Maybe you have to many solves recorded. Try resseting it, and also restart your computer for good measure.


I have reset my solves many times, and restarted my computer, and the problem is still there. I've tried it on Chrome and IE, and the problem exists in both. Also, when I have control of another window besides the browser, it works fine until control goes back to the browser.


----------



## JimCube (Jun 29, 2016)

JWinslow23 said:


> I have reset my solves many times, and restarted my computer, and the problem is still there. I've tried it on Chrome and IE, and the problem exists in both. Also, when I have control of another window besides the browser, it works fine until control goes back to the browser.


Software problem i guess.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jun 29, 2016)

JimCube said:


> Software problem i guess.


But with all the spacebar-initiated timers I've used? Seems unlikely, but if that's it, then I guess everybody just needs to do something about it  .

Edit: And I've tried using some websites where it tests how much you can press the spacebar in some amount of time, and I've only ever gotten scores of 1 by pressing it once. Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 29, 2016)

Have you tried using a different keyboard?


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jun 29, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Have you tried using a different keyboard?


It's a laptop. It has only one keyboard.

I tried with the Virtual Keyboard (the one with buttons you press with your mouse), and the same thing happens, by the way.

Edit: Works on another laptop. It's probably a keyboard issue or something. How would I diagnose this?


----------

